# Trapdoor spider setup



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay so im going to order a black and then hopefully a red trapdoor spider if I can find one. Obviously I would like to make the setup for them before I order does anyone currently keep trapdoor spiders and what do you keep them in ?
I was thinking of a jar but im not sure what size the jar will need to be. Im planning on getting a round jar of suitable size then placing a rock in the centre so it burrows against the plastic/glass. Then cover the glass so its dark until I remove the cover to view it. Anyone tried this before ? Or have any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

NikDan said:


> Okay so im going to order a black and then hopefully a red trapdoor spider if I can find one. Obviously I would like to make the setup for them before I order does anyone currently keep trapdoor spiders and what do you keep them in ?
> I was thinking of a jar but im not sure what size the jar will need to be. Im planning on getting a round jar of suitable size then placing a rock in the centre so it burrows against the plastic/glass. Then cover the glass so its dark until I remove the cover to view it. Anyone tried this before ? Or have any other ideas? Thanks!


I dont own one of these myself but ive asked for advice when i was considering buying one of these guys. if i remember rightly you fill a tallish jar (with air holes) with around 6 inches of spider life and leave the spider to get on with it. I have been told that if i bought one i would litteraly own a pot of soil because you hardly ever see the spider lol.
Dont know if your interested but the spider shop have silver trapdoors in atm.

hope this helps. (im sure someone who actually own one of these guys will give you a more detailed care sheet)


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know much about trapdoors other than the obvious, but the rock idea would be a cool experiment, although I wonder if you'd still see it much even then, as I'm guessing the silk lined burrow would be pretty heavily webbed?

Still, you'd possibly see the burrow at least! Maybe you could come up with some kind of peelable blackout to stick over burrow area so as not to let light in apart from when viewing?

Be interesting to hear what the clued up trapdoor folk have to say


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I've been reading up on trapdoor spiders as I seen the Silver one and really like it & is a bit different to my other spiders I have, so far in my reading I've found this; 

Enclosure type: Sweetie Jar.
Substrate: Plantation Soil.
Temps: 23oC - 26oC 
Humidity: 60-70% ish. 

Care: leave well alone until burrow is built and completed, Feed weekly, Mist when required to maintain humidity, Try to provide heat from the side rather than underneath, ensure good airflow to avoid any build up of mould or other unwanted fungus growth & never ever ever handle or attempt to handle it.

When I do get mine though I wont be providing heat from the side as I prefer to heat the whole room rather than each individual enclosure, for my spiders at least.


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

Adam B Jones said:


> I don't know much about trapdoors other than the obvious, but the rock idea would be a cool experiment, although I wonder if you'd still see it much even then, as I'm guessing the silk lined burrow would be pretty heavily webbed?
> 
> Still, you'd possibly see the burrow at least! Maybe you could come up with some kind of peelable blackout to stick over burrow area so as not to let light in apart from when viewing?
> 
> Be interesting to hear what the clued up trapdoor folk have to say


Yeah from what ive heard the burrows are heavily webbed but would be nice to have a view of something! That's what I was thinking just something to block the light until viewing the burrow.



> I've been reading up on trapdoor spiders as I seen the Silver one and really like it & is a bit different to my other spiders I have, so far in my reading I've found this;
> 
> Enclosure type: Sweetie Jar.
> Substrate: Plantation Soil.
> ...


Thanks for this I do the same and keep the room at a steady temperature. If your looking for a silver trapdoor there available on thespidershop now.



> I dont own one of these myself but ive asked for advice when i was considering buying one of these guys. if i remember rightly you fill a tallish jar (with air holes) with around 6 inches of spider life and leave the spider to get on with it. I have been told that if i bought one i would litteraly own a pot of soil because you hardly ever see the spider lol.
> Dont know if your interested but the spider shop have silver trapdoors in atm.
> 
> hope this helps. (im sure someone who actually own one of these guys will give you a more detailed care sheet)


That's pretty much it from what ive read and yeah but I prefer the black trapdoor just looks better in my opinion hope to have it soon once I finish the setup tomorrow!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

NikDan said:


> If your looking for a silver trapdoor there available on thespidershop now.


I know, I just hope they don't sell out by the time I have spare money to buy one.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have found these will burrow more quickly if you form a fairly steep gradient with the substrate.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sage999 said:


> I have found these will burrow more quickly if you form a fairly steep gradient with the substrate.


Ah, not something you could achieve using a sweet jar? What else could be used as an enclosure for these?

Forgot to mention above I've read you should provide at least 8 inches of substrate.


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay so after all that and saying I was getting a black trapdoor I ended up getting a silver as well hopefully find a red somewhere and make it a threesome they arrive on Thursday so I better get out shopping tomorrow.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

NikDan said:


> Okay so after all that and saying I was getting a black trapdoor I ended up getting a silver as well hopefully find a red somewhere and make it a threesome they arrive on Thursday so I better get out shopping tomorrow.


Right if they sell out I know who am blaming :lol2:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> Ah, not something you could achieve using a sweet jar? What else could be used as an enclosure for these?
> 
> Forgot to mention above I've read you should provide at least 8 inches of substrate.


I know a lot of people use those cereal containers, also means you can pop the little hatch and just drop food in


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

herper147 said:


> I know a lot of people use those cereal containers, also means you can pop the little hatch and just drop food in


That's great thanks for that, I've always got a few of those spare in the kitchen and yeah those little hatches are great for dropping food in for them.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

i had a red trapdoor till she died after getting stuck in molt 

but set up was 

£6.50 fish tank from wilkos 
eco earth damp not wet fill to inch from top 
moss on the top with a few small leafs (she will build the lid and walls of burrow with them)
mist 2 times a week 


you need to start of the burrow poke 2 fingers in to eco earth 

99.99% of trapdoors are wc females 

here is where mine came from


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cereal tub with ventilation at top and bottom. Fill most the way with substrate. Thats what we used to do


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> i had a red trapdoor till she died after getting stuck in molt
> 
> but set up was
> 
> ...


I seen those from Wilkos and might buy a few of them for my spiders, will they be deep enough for these guys? Sorry to hear yours died, have never seen the red ones, I just really like the look of the Silver ones and I know I'll never see it once it establishes a burrow.



selina20 said:


> Cereal tub with ventilation at top and bottom. Fill most the way with substrate. Thats what we used to do


I tend to do a bit over board with the air holes sometimes but hasn't done them any harm, I have lots of spare cereal containers.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

i had mine it that for years she never dug to the bottom i have 8 t's in these all seem to love them 


thanks she was a old girl im thinking of getting a brown trap soon but my local reptile shop has a red in the min 


oh and dig up every 6 months if she has not moved burrows (it gives you the to clean out the burrow but dont fill it in as she may like to go back in


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> i had mine it that for years she never dug to the bottom i have 8 t's in these all seem to love them
> 
> 
> thanks she was a old girl im thinking of getting a brown trap soon but my local reptile shop has a red in the min
> ...


Thanks for that, much appreciated


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

anything you need to or want to know just ask id be happy to help


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> anything you need to or want to know just ask id be happy to help


Thank you


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the great advice everyone ive got my tub 10" 8 of it ill fill with substrate its a bit large but since ill be filling most of it so it burrows down one side it wont reall matter. I have a hatch in the top so my missus can feed it while im away. Im using habi stat spider substrate with a mix of coco that ill make sure is all slightly moist before she goes in. 
Ive drilled air holes in the lid and a inch under the lid. Do I also need holes around the bottom of the tub then ? ive also got bits of bark and moss to help with the trap door at the entrance.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

NikDan said:


> Thanks for all the great advice everyone ive got my tub 10" 8 of it ill fill with substrate its a bit large but since ill be filling most of it so it burrows down one side it wont reall matter. I have a hatch in the top so my missus can feed it while im away. Im using habi stat spider substrate with a mix of coco that ill make sure is all slightly moist before she goes in.
> Ive drilled air holes in the lid and a inch under the lid. Do I also need holes around the bottom of the tub then ? ive also got bits of bark and moss to help with the trap door at the entrance.


I put holes around the bottom, middle and top but then again I do tend to go a bit overboard with air holes but you can never have too much ventilation


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

My Silver trapdoor arrived today ! What a carry on trying to get it into its new enclosure and what a vicious little spider !! 10minutes of threat displays, scurrying and attacking everything in sight I got it settled in its enclosure and its already settled in its burrow nice and snug against the plastic :2thumb: Here's a few pictures gorgeous spider though a little angry! You can click the pictures to get a better look the silver close up is stunning.











On another note my Black Trapdoor didn't arrive due to some sort of error at checkout so ive rang tss and i decided against getting the black ordering 3 new T slings. A Avicularia Versicolor, B.Smithi and a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (GBB).


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

set up looks right how deep the tub


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

muska2510 said:


> set up looks right how deep the tub


Just shy of 8 inches no where near the bottom yet :2thumb:


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

it take a few weeks maybe a few months for them to get to full depth but you will be fine at that




keep a eye out for a bulb shape at the bottom thats the bottom and where she will molt in most cases (mine liked to come out the burrow to molt) when you see the bulb it can take months to molt but dont dig up after this 

if you see white mites in there they wont harm the trappy in way but they are prone to them


----------

